# A Little Tour of my Little Shop!....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well it has been awhile since I took any photos of my shop. 2 years ago I started to really make a decent shop for myself. If you could see what I used to call a shop... you would laugh. Still the same spot....the front portion of a 1 car garage. The area measures 8 foot deep to the back wall and 13 feet wide. I also use about a 2 foot deep area down the side of the garage for storage of sheet goods and a dresser that holds the miter saw and belt/disk sander. I have continued to add a few pieces of equipment and have since added some additional storage with some garage sale dressers that work nicely for benchtop tools and I also have added some of the kitchen upper cabinets that I removed from our kitchen ( remodel ongoing ) Anyway, thought I would post a few photos:

Photo 1: This is the one of the dressers that contain pen blanks, pen parts and other tools and small pieces of wood. Also this is where the router table sits along with the benchtop drill press that is bolted down to the top. Works great! 









Photo 2: Cabinet that I built to hold my cordless drills, routers, circ saws, hand tools, router table items and of course storage for tool chests and above that storage for clamps etc. 









Photo 3: The scroll saw fits in between the 2 cabinets on the back wall. In the corner is the cabinet that has my turning sharpening station on top of it along with the shop radio and the battery charging area. Wood storage below. 









Photo 4: Table saw and the cabinets I added from the kitchen above game me some great new storage. 









Photo 5: Close up of the cabinet that houses my stock for making boxes as well as some of my turning stock. 









Photo 6: This is the turning station. I built the cabinet to hold my PSI mini lathe and it is mobile as I usually pull this out and work in the middle of the shop. Holds turning tools and supplies as well. Another cabinet above from the kitchen remodel. That's a little screw driver handle turning project I am working on. 









Photo 7: This is a shot of another one of the garage sale dressers that gives lots of storage and I have my little benchtop sander, mitersaw storage here as well. 









Photo 8 & 9: This is my mobile workbench. Nothing pretty but it works for me. This was a home center wood bench that I rehabbed. I placed casters on it and covered it with masonite, enclosed it. Below is storage for my aircompressor so it is always handy and storage for my cased nail guns and a few other cased tools. The van pulls right up to the back of it and I still have room to walk into the shop area and work behind the bench etc. 


















I hope you have enjoyed my shop tour as small as it is but I call it home! Just shows you can work in a small space.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice looking shop  and clean... 

But I would like to see a good shot of the one below, and what you use to make It.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you BJ! That is a kit from Rockler and PSI has something similar. Go to Rockler.com and search for screw driver kit and it will come up. The url was one of those 5 yard long ones or I would post it. I will take photos of it when the finish is done. One note on these, I was dissapointed to find out that the double ended bits aren't the standard size used by other makers like Stanley etc. Looking for replacement bits that will fit. I bought these for gifts and one or 2 for my shop but I want to give them as gifts that can be used and replacements bought. 

Corey


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice shop cory

A little bit smaller than mine but much more organized.

niki


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Corey

The url's that are 5 yard long will post just fine 
Just paste them in and the Forum server will make them shorter by default.
But it will retain the full url address, and will just show about 25 characters. 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here yah go Bob:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...GJHEDADADADBDB&CFID=10183433&CFTOKEN=90250772

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Corey....

You got that shop looking good, but come to think of it, you have always had it looking good  

I'm jealous of the deer antler, I'm going to get some and do pens when I can find it. Looks like little red is still hanging in there and doing a great job. I knew that would be a good model when we bought them.

Hope the back is improving and the kitchen moving forward for you.

Take care


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob! That is a recent kill of my sons and we are going to make a plaque thingy for it to hang on. I keep telling him that I am going to cut that rack up for pen blanks cause it has some real straight tines on it! He laughs..... but he is looking for some shed antlers for me and when I get some I will send yah some. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm going to hold you to it  

Of course I'd be willing to trade some wood balnks for some if he runs up on any shed offs.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nope, I owe you!

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice neat shop Corey. I think your router table is made in Minnesota.

Steve Bolton
neighbor to the north


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Steve... it is changing pretty quickly. I continue to change the cabs in the shop as I work on my kitchen remodel. I think the sink base cabinet will be replacing the old dresser. That router table isn't used now since I built my mini and the oak park table. The Bench Dog is nice just too small for what I wanted to do with it. If all goes well, it will be on it's way to Denver in a couple weeks in a moving van...thanks to the Denver buyer's mother in law over in Omaha  

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

Very impressive... Very NICE... :sold:

You keep saying "*Small *Shop"... What is your definition of "Small"?

It looks like you have a nice space to put all that stuff!

Looks like you're in a basement where it's nice & cool during the summer, etc.

I wish I had more space in which to play...  

I've been working on a Floor Plan using the Google Sketchup program, which is very cool BTW... it's FREE but, there is a learning curve.

Thank you... a COOL setup.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, I'm amazed at the way you have fitted all that equipment into such a small space. Just wait till you're kitchen is finished, I doubt that things will stay that clean! By the way, you're table saw wheel base, the stand appears to be the same construction as that on my router table and this is how I made it mobile.

I've just noticed that the second shot. shows how I did it to my band-saw.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. Joe it is a pretty small space. It is the front portion of a 1 car garage. In the 7th photo you can see my mobile bench which will be replaced eventually. Our mini van pulls right up to the back of that. From the lathe on down where the dresser is with the chopsaw and belt/disc sander is on the side of the garage and pretty much can't use this area unless the van is out. Pretty much don't do anything but finish work or drilling unless the van is out anyway. I do move the router tables to the center of the floor to use them... same with the mobile lathe. Since I sold my scroll saw I will have some room for a band saw eventually. Still working on fitting in a full size jointer... planer will be fairly easy but the jointer will take some work. 

Harry, no it has to be clean all the time in order to keep the vehicle in there plus I can work like that... it's too small so I leave at least an hour for clean up!
Thanks all!
Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

That is a fantastic set up you have there Corey. It looks good also. Time for clean up is a necessary job in my shop also.
I have noticed that a few forum members cover their tools with a plastic sheet. How do you prevent rust?
You do excellent work, and your photos are great also.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The best rust preventive measure is to treat the metal with WD-40, let it sit a few minutes and then wipe it off. Do this once a week and you will be using the least expensive and yet most effective method available. There is no substitute for regular maintenance.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Doyle said:


> That is a fantastic set up you have there Corey. It looks good also. Time for clean up is a necessary job in my shop also.
> I have noticed that a few forum members cover their tools with a plastic sheet. How do you prevent rust?
> You do excellent work, and your photos are great also.
> Take care
> Doyle


Mike & Doyle... I cover my tools because dust eats tools up when allowed to pile up. Tools are only uncovered when in use. The exception is my table saw... I use it too much and I don't have anything big enough to cover it anyway. The covers were removed for the photos. I have no problems with rust... even in our midwest humidity. I wax the cast iron surfaces maybe once every 3 months whether it needs it or not. I have used WD 40 if I ever do get a rust spot with and rubbed them out with a kitchen scour pad but if you keep the surfaces well coated with wax, you won't ever have any problems. 

Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Corey.
Would that be the same wax as used on an automobile?
I rub paraffin wax on my table saw and jointer planer and have a wax build up that I have to scrape off. I learned that from an old timer, when I was a teenager back in Nebraska. I am 71 now so that was a long time ago. Need new ways of doing things I guess. Every thing changes.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Doyle,

Auto wax is not a good choice as it has chemicals in it that will affect the wood that comes in contact with it. Use Johnson's paste wax for best results. If not Johnson's, any furniture paste wax will work the same.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, just Johnsons or Minwax Paste Wax is all you need. Rub it on good and let it haze and buff it. I do 2 coats and it's good for 3-4 months. Like Bob says, some of the car wax's these days will have silicones and other junk that will affect the finish on your wood. 

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Corey, you have a very nice shop, everything is nicely organized. I have to keep my table saw in the garage, I don't have a good enough dust collector.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Corey and Bob
Thanks a bunch...
Paste wax it is then. Had some at one time---bet it is dried out by now. Matter of fact, been so long, don't remember where I put it - hmmmm seems allot of things fall into that category.
Thanks again
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

ok........alright already.........I'll go clean the garage. My wife saw you pics and said " wow he's organized, bet he gets alot done!" Great looking shop, and ummm thanks for the pics I think.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I know it's an old post, but WOW! Great job in a small space!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Corey, I don't see that as a small shop, but it is a very well laid out shop. Your shop is very neat and clean, and i wish i could just walk around in my shop. How do you make ame room between pictures to write in what you have, Every time i try to do that, my computer just stop. Nice shop, and happy woodworking !!


----------



## easter02 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice shop!!


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks like Rockler has addressed the size issue "•Included components are a square #1/square #2 bit, a slotted/Phillips bit, brass ferrule, knurled insert, and a reversible shaft that accepts 1/4" bits.
•36769 replacement tube (sold separately) is to convert older models (37707) with 1/4" and 5/16" tubes to accept the new replacement bits that are all 1/4".
•Minimum recommended wood blank size is: 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 6" (not included).
•Includes instructions for turning the wood handle.
"


----------



## bosswood (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow! That is a well organized little shop! My stuff is all over the place. You are my inspiration to do something similar! :lol:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I am awestruck at what you've done with a little over 100 sqft. Shows what experience can do for one. And I'm thinking more along the lines of taking out the pool to build a pole building...maybe push out the neighbors and buy their property... 

You've taught me a valuable lesson...guess what I'm doing this weekend...

Thanks for the wake-up...Nick...


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It should be noted that the original post is nearly 8 years old, and the poster hasn't been on the forum in long while.

However, this is a great example of how to setup a shop in a small space!


----------

